# Ok i'm a noob, but i think i'm sorted.Comments?



## steviesixx (Apr 22, 2006)

Would like to share a few photos, feel free to comment you keen-eyed people!!








































I really hope i got this right, if not please let me know!! I could use the pointers.
          Cheers


----------



## spako (Apr 23, 2006)

I really like number 6. Number5 is good to but i would crop it so the horizon is straight (don't know how to call that)...


----------



## Aoide (Apr 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.  I see some great things.  I love your sunset shots, but if you are able straightening the horizon in a photo image editor will really help the first one.  Love the plane as well.


----------



## steviesixx (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, will take that under advisement...
Maybe i should have posted this one instead....


----------



## willpops (Apr 23, 2006)

(You should number your pictures)
1 : It doesn't really show anything. &quot;What's the subject? What you've wanted to show? You think you've succeded?&quot; Ask yourself those questions, with every picture (except abstract ones), it'll help you.
2 : Nice technically, but it doesn't make me feel a lot.
3 : Lacks of contrast, I think. Sepia is maybe not the best choice. Have you tried B&W?
4 : Same as number 1.
5 : Make the horizon horizontal  Angled (not sure of the word) horizon mostly deserve a picture, except when the composition justifies it (but it has to be a very dynamic composition, which is not the case here). Try also not to center the horizon : giving more importance to sky or ground (typically 1/3 and 2/3, or 2/3 and 1/3) gives the picture something more aerian, or telurian.
6 : Very nice ! Here is the horizon at the bottom third, and I'm sure people prefer that picture  (not only for the non-centering, I guess). Exposure, colors, everything is good.
7 : Good contrast bewteen red and blue (which are opposed colors). The angle formed by the plane with the horizontal is too less pronounced (or too much). A 45° angle had give it more &quot;violence&quot;. A 0° or 90° angle had give it more peace. Try to rotate the whole picture 90°, in every direction, try to mirror it, etc... You'll see that there are some results more dynamic than others. (The plane with the nose down should be one of them). Also notice that going to the left means &quot;look to the past&quot; and going to the right means &quot;look to the future&quot; (our reading goes left to right, that's why. In Arabian society, it would be the otherway)
*EDIT :*
8 : That one is very well exposed, but it is also centered


----------



## steviesixx (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info willpops, some stuff there i didn't even think about. Cheers


----------



## redneckdan (May 21, 2006)

I kinda like the shot of the scope mount, looks to be an H&R single shot.  I like the composition of #2, only fault is that its a beretta (model 92 I beleive) and not a 1911 of some sort.:er:   More gun pics please, keep 'em coming!


----------



## WNK (May 21, 2006)

Heehee... I love your siggy.  I feel the same way.


----------



## steviesixx (May 31, 2006)

wow, keen eyes there redneckdan. It is a scope mount, I can't remember what the actual name of it, but yeah, well spotted. The pistol is a beretta, but it is only a co2 air pistol version of the 92f, due to the government deciding we're not allowed pistols in the uk. :meh:


----------



## SteveEllis (Jun 1, 2006)

I recognised the gun too, I have a similar one but its only a BB gun, not even co2 

I knew I recognised No.1 but I couldnt work it out until RedNeckDan pointed it out, then the penny dropped, I recognised it due to my air rifles 

The plane photo is stunning, I love the way it stands out against the sky.

Where were the sea photos taken?  I know Gloucestershire floods, but not that much


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Jun 1, 2006)

Like the photo of the Hunter..curious about the angle of shot - got the dive-brake extended.


----------



## steviesixx (Jun 2, 2006)

Hahahah, yeah that would be a bit severe for Glos flooding. The sunset/sea shot was taken in lapinada, spain. The rifle is a BSA Lighting .22.


----------

